# Finally my F5 Team arrived, lots of pics



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

So my bike finally arrived yesterday after waiting over 2 months.

Here it is out of the package being built











I got fitted today properly, my impressions are blown away. This thing is fast.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new ride. I may have missed the delivery date by a few days. Hang onto that bike, it is going to be a rare model.

I'd like to hear how you like the wheels.

-SD


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks very good. What is your height and inseam length?


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Gorgeous, gorgeous bike. I wish my F5 had that matte finish rather than the gloss.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Lou3000 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous bike. I wish my F5 had that matte finish rather than the gloss.


I agree lou3000. 


Very sharp ride!


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats! Welcome to the club my friend. With ~300 miles on mine, I can say this bike is the real deal with great confidence. I took the spacers out and got a longer stem on mine and I finally feel like the fit is perfect. Have fun and keep us updated on what you think!

Dave: I'm not terribly impressed by the wheels, other than aesthetics. A new wheelset will be my first upgrade. Nothing major is wrong with them, they just don't do such a fine machine justice.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

nice bike!!

flip the stem and ditch the post for a zero setback..

have fun


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

nice nice nice f*kkin bike, man

now for the wheels. the mav rims and the felt hubs are fine, but a new wheelset will really amp up performance, speed, and ride quality, i bet

tough call, but i might start by thinking.....

easton.


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

I was thinking about building up a Stans Alpha 340 Tubeless setup. 1300g wheelset. Main reason for it is when I ride to work, dont have to worry about puncturing tubes.


----------

